# Gan nhiễm mỡ là gì? Tác hại của gan nhiễm mỡ như thế nào?



## avado Việt (12/3/19)

Hiện nay, gan nhiễm mỡ là bệnh rất thường gặp và được phát hiện tình cờ khi bạn đi siêu âm bụng tổng quát định kỳ. Bệnh thường gặp ở những người thừa cân, béo phì, uống rượu, bia nhiều hoặc mắc tiểu đường, rối loạn chuyển hóa lipid. Trước đây, chúng ta cho rằng gan nhiễm mỡ là không ảnh hưởng nhiều tới chức năng gan. Tuy nhiên, những kết quả nghiên cứu gần đây cho thấy bệnh có thể gây ra biến chứng về bệnh viêm gan và cả xơ gan nếu như bệnh không cải thiện sau một thời gian dài. Điều trị bệnh gan sẽ rất khó khăn khi cơ chế gây bệnh chưa rõ ràng nên chưa có một loại thuốc đặc trị cho bệnh. Để biết được gan nhiễm mỡ là gì, hãy tìm hiểu nguyên nhân và cấp độ bệnh bên dưới






Gan nhiễm mỡ là gì? Tác hại của gan nhiễm mỡ như thế nào?​
*Nguyên nhân gan nhiễm mỡ*
Gan nhiễm mỡ là tình trạng gan có chất béo tích tụ và bị viêm nhiễm. Lượng mỡ trong gan chiếm quá 5-10% trọng lượng của lá gan. Có nhiều lý do gây ra bệnh, nhưng trong trường hợp bệnh không gây ra do uống rượu, bia thì bệnh có tên là NASH (bệnh gan nhiễm mỡ không do rượu). Những người thừa cân béo phì rất hay bị bệnh, nhưng nguyên nhân cụ thể thì chưa được xác định. Bệnh NASH không lây truyền qua từ người sang người hoặc di truyền từ thế hệ này sang thế hệ khác.

_



_
_Biến chứng của bệnh_​
*Các cấp độ của gan nhiễm mỡ*
Gan nhiễm mỡ căn bản là không có hại nhưng việc kéo dài các triệu chứng viêm của gan có thể dẫn đến xơ gan và làm suy giảm giảm chức năng của gan. bệnh có các cấp độ từ 1 đến 3.


----------

